# A new forum for UKW Supporters



## Dovetail

A new Off-Topic II forum is available for political and other heated discussions and access is restricted to UKW Supporters. This new forum title and thread titles can be seen by everyone, but the content cannot be seen without access. The threads will not show in new posts or the newsletter. This is so the forum will stay just woodworking for the majority of the members.

*********************************************************************************

Below are the rules. 

1. No member to member bashing. Keep it to the specifics of the topic.
2. No words that the censor will work on.
3. None of the passion for the topic, or barbs referring to topics within this forum are allowed outside of this forum. They will be moderated.
3. If above is broken there may be warnings given. If this proves you are a persistent breaker of the rules, you will be blocked from this forum.

This is a solution to the discussion of some in the news hot topics that should not contaminate the general woodworking aspects of this site.
If you see the rules being broken, please report the post. We do not tell who reports any post.


----------

